# Beijing, China



## ColinF (Jun 9, 2013)

Hi All,

I have been living in China since 1998 and in Beijing since 2003.

Anyone else here in Beijing ?

Anybody thinking of moving to Beijing?

I would be happy to answer any questions you may have about life in this very vibrant city.


----------



## Beijing2013 (Jun 16, 2013)

Colin,

It's so nice of you to offer support/help to newbies in expat life! :clap2:

I have posted a question in this forum titled "Beijing social benefit tax", looking forward to your input! thanks!

Peter


----------

